# Tuna Pronunciation



## Heyden (Mar 16, 2016)

very important question ok!!


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 16, 2016)

who pronounces it as chuna


----------



## Mariah (Mar 16, 2016)

Two-nuh/Toon-uh
How else would someone pronounce it?


----------



## Heyden (Mar 16, 2016)

White Claw said:


> who pronounces it as chuna



CHUMATO


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 16, 2016)

Too-na


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 16, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Two-nuh/Toon-uh
> How else would someone pronounce it?



Chuuna. Didn't you read the poll?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 16, 2016)

Why is this important?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 16, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Chuuna. Didn't you read the poll?



The poll wasn't there when I posted.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 16, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Why is this important?



it will go towards the 2016 election


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 16, 2016)

Too-nuh. Why would someone say it like it starts with the letter C? I've never heard anyone who couldn't pronounce it correctly. LOL


----------



## Brackets (Mar 16, 2016)

I say it choo-na. It's not incorrect, it's just how a different accent pronounces things.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

Neither of those, I always thought it was "Tyouu-nah" or something lol


----------



## Llust (Mar 16, 2016)

i've never heard it pronounced as 'choona.' where does the c even come from


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

stardusk said:


> i've never heard it pronounced as 'choona.' where does the c even come from



Probably people used to pronouncing "T" as c/ch which ain't too uncommon in some languages...


----------



## Brackets (Mar 16, 2016)

Moko said:


> Probably people used to pronouncing "T" as c/ch which ain't too uncommon in some languages...



I think it's more T coupled with a U. Like, most Brits pronounce most T's as T (like for example, tea!), but if it's TU then it's sometimes pronounced choo. Like, I say tumour as 'choo-mor' and tuberculosis as 'choo-berculosis' (sorry, can only think of medical words right now)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

Brackets said:


> I think it's more T coupled with a U. Like, most Brits pronounce most T's as T (like for example, tea!), but if it's TU then it's sometimes pronounced choo. Like, I say tumour as 'choo-mor' and tuberculosis as 'choo-berculosis' (sorry, can only think of medical words right now)



Compreende.. 

Makes sense as well I guess, I'm more of the "tyouu-mor" rather then the "ch" sounds in that case if I would speak out loud those words.

like tee-you-mor (although the tee-you like one word and not pronounced as 'slow') A bit hard to explain lol.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 16, 2016)

cho---na


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 16, 2016)

/Tu-nuh/

I always pronounce it like "too-nuh", and I've never heard anyone pronounce it like "choo-nuh" before, but I guess I could see how people who are fluent in more than english would have an accent that changes the phonetic value.  Kinda like how people who are fluent in spanish and are learning english usually pronounce english "b" and "v" the same.


----------



## Peter (Mar 16, 2016)

I pronounce it more like tew-na. I've never heard anyone pronounce it like too-na...


----------



## Brackets (Mar 16, 2016)

so wait do americans pronounce 'tune' as 'toon', not 'chewn'? thats so weird!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

Pxter said:


> I pronounce it more like tew-na. I've never heard anyone pronounce it like too-na...



Thanks, I was looking for the "ew" pronunciation thing lol but yeah p much that


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 16, 2016)

Too-nuh

I have never heard the other way.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 16, 2016)

Like....tyu-na...?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Thanks, I was looking for the "ew" pronunciation thing lol but yeah p much that



Ohh yep that's what I mean xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

Haha I never heard too/toh-na one actually so it's interesting to see how many people actually use that XD


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 16, 2016)

Well actually to be honest, it's kinda more "chew-na" than "tew-na"


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 16, 2016)

Brackets said:


> so wait do americans pronounce 'tune' as 'toon', not 'chewn'? thats so weird!



"Tune" and "toon" sound the same. Not weird at all. What country are you from, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## cIementine (Mar 16, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> "Tune" and "toon" sound the same. Not weird at all. What country are you from, if you don't mind my asking?



I pronounce tune and tuna as choon and choona, and i'm from the uk! I think that's how most people pronounce it here too.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 16, 2016)

It you pronounce is with a "CH" then probably just have an accent. Original pronounciation was hard t


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 16, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> I pronounce tune and tuna as choon and choona, and i'm from the uk! I think that's how most people pronounce it here too.



I've really never heard anyone pronounce "Tu" as "Ch." Huh.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 16, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> "Tune" and "toon" sound the same. Not weird at all. What country are you from, if you don't mind my asking?



no, to me tune is pronounced chewn (or tew-n, however you wanna write it). I'm from england

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> It you pronounce is with a "CH" then probably just have an accent. Original pronounciation was hard t



everyone has an accent.. so it's the american accent that pronounces it 'too'


----------



## sej (Mar 16, 2016)

Chu-na.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 16, 2016)

Brackets said:


> no, to me tune is pronounced chewn (or tew-n, however you wanna write it). I'm from england
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I pronounce it the same as you, so it must just be us English xD 
"toona" sounds so weird lmaoo


----------



## Brackets (Mar 16, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I pronounce it the same as you, so it must just be us English xD
> "toona" sounds so weird lmaoo



I think the Aussie's pronounce it as that, too! But I may be mistaken


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 16, 2016)

Brackets said:


> no, to me tune is pronounced chewn (or tew-n, however you wanna write it). I'm from england



I never said it wasn't different to you.  You asked how _Americans_ pronounce "Tune" and I told you. You said it was weird and I said it wasn't. If I heard someone say, "Chewn," I would think they meant to say, "Chew" or "Chewing."


----------



## Brackets (Mar 16, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I never said it wasn't different to you.  You asked how _Americans_ pronounce "Tune" and I told you. You said it was weird and I said it wasn't. If I heard someone say, "Chewn," I would think they meant to say, "Chew" or "Chewing."



Well it's weird to me, that's what I meant!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 16, 2016)

It's too bad we can't get a group together, all of us from different countries, and throw out words to see what we all sound like. I think it would be really interesting. LOL


----------



## Romaki (Mar 16, 2016)

Too-Na, in the UK is Tju-Na but I don't get how you'd come to Chew-Na?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 16, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Too-Na, in the UK is Tju-Na but I don't get how you'd come to Chew-Na?



It's not "tju-na" in the UK


----------



## himeki (Mar 16, 2016)

Brackets said:


> I think it's more T coupled with a U. Like, most Brits pronounce most T's as T (like for example, tea!), but if it's TU then it's sometimes pronounced choo. Like, I say tumour as 'choo-mor' and tuberculosis as 'choo-berculosis' (sorry, can only think of medical words right now)



This is how it is where I'm from- Choona.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> It's not "tju-na" in the UK



Different parts of the UK


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2016)

Somewhere between the two poll options, but closer to the "ch" sound. More like "tch". The T sound is still there, just soft.


----------



## seliph (Mar 16, 2016)

I'll fight anyone who comes up to me and says "Choona"


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 16, 2016)

nvll said:


> I'll fight anyone who comes up to me and says "Choona"



you'd fight poor ole Dudley Moore?! that's who i think of re "Choo-na," with Liza Minella at the end of "Arthur," him saying "Would you make me a choo-na fish sandwich?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

its just the way Brits inflect the "t" so close to the "u," they keep the "university" sound of long "u" with a little "y" sound at the start of the "u."  we yanks use the "oo" sound of long "u" after consonants instead of the "yoo" sound.  

Brits also put an "r" sounds in some words where there's no "r."  like "strawr-berry" (heh, or "Strarbree" for some)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 16, 2016)

nvll said:


> I'll fight anyone who comes up to me and says "Choona"



Choona


----------



## Azza (Mar 16, 2016)

I've never heard anyone say it like toona before.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 16, 2016)

Do you say "Turn" like "Churn?" Or "Tub" like "Chub?"


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 16, 2016)

Azza said:


> I've never heard anyone say it like toona before.



here you go:


----------



## Heyden (Mar 16, 2016)

nvll said:


> I'll fight anyone who comes up to me and says "Choona"


if you say toona instead of choona at my school ppl will give you sht 4 it lmao


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 16, 2016)

Chuu-nah. Not with a strong C, but I don't like saying the letter 'T'.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 16, 2016)

Chuna. I think using a hard T is an American thing, as with saying 'toob' instead of 'chube'. Hey, at least the real spelling is kind of a mix. Wanted to find a couple clips to demonstrate, but meh.


----------



## seliph (Mar 16, 2016)

King Dad said:


> you'd fight poor ole Dudley Moore?!


I have no idea who that is so yes.



doughssant said:


> if you say toona instead of choona at my school ppl will give you sht 4 it lmao


I'll fight your entire school.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 16, 2016)

doughssant said:


> if you say toona instead of choona at my school ppl will give you sht 4 it lmao



If you said, "Choona," around here, everyone would laugh and ask what the hell you were talking about. LOL


----------



## cornimer (Mar 16, 2016)

I've never heard anyone say it as "choona" before. Definitely tuna for me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 19, 2016)

Choona is so wrong it makes me want to punch a wall omfg.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 19, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Choona is so wrong it makes me want to punch a wall omfg.



If you think about it, it's really not. U makes a 'you' sound when it's a long u, and even americans e.g. say university (YOU-niversity), not 'oo-niversity'. We brits (and some others) also keep long U as a 'you' sound when there is a consonant in front. So it turns out as 't-you-na', which, when said fast, is basically 'choona'.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)

Brackets said:


> If you think about it, it's really not. U makes a 'you' sound when it's a long u, and even americans e.g. say university (YOU-niversity), not 'oo-niversity'. We brits (and some others) also keep U as a 'you' sound when there is a consonant in front. So it turns out as 't-you-na', which, when said fast, is basically 'choona'.



really i never used the t there as ch so it's still tyuuna or tew-nah for me x)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 19, 2016)

Brackets said:


> If you think about it, it's really not. U makes a 'you' sound when it's a long u, and even americans e.g. say university (YOU-niversity), not 'oo-niversity'. We brits (and some others) also keep long U as a 'you' sound when there is a consonant in front. So it turns out as 't-you-na', which, when said fast, is basically 'choona'.



All I can think about is iCarly.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 19, 2016)

i pronounce it 'choona' and so does everyone where i live


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i pronounce it 'choona' and so does everyone where i live



choo choo <3

i've heard more like "tuh-nah" and stuff to .. yeah still idfk the chu/cho thing lol


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Mar 19, 2016)

I always say "T-you-nah".  Maybe it's an Australian thing.


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 19, 2016)

Umm...I actually pronounce it as tiu-na. Am I the only one?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 19, 2016)

I pronounce it as "toona".


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 19, 2016)

It's more like tchawna .


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Mar 19, 2016)

I pronounce it 'choona'.


----------



## demoness (Mar 19, 2016)

so natives to southeastern Virginia (USA) where i live sometimes break into this Virginia drawl--if you've ever heard robert e. lee in a historical fiction movie it's like that only not really that eloquent and something between southern and not.  so i hear people breaking into "toena"/"tewna" with tewn different from toon because i pronounce ew and oo differently because the stress is a little different even though they're a similar sound; that might because when i say some words i'm drawing from the northeast US side of my family and longtime friendships from the midwest and west coast so i've kinda "tv news anchored myself" in a way by picking up a more homogeneous american accent (except for having this ditzy voice) by hearing different ones regularly because i'll easily pick things up. though probably sometimes something virginia probably creeps back in, i'm not super sure.  

right, back to the actual topic.  i usually say it more like the literal textbook american pronunciation, which is probably more like two more distinctly pronounced syllables, something like to(as in go to the store)-na


----------



## piske (Mar 19, 2016)

King Dad said:


> you'd fight poor ole Dudley Moore?! that's who i think of re "Choo-na," with Liza Minella at the end of "Arthur," him saying "Would you make me a choo-na fish sandwich?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ok this thread made sense after I read this! XD


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 19, 2016)

how exactly do you get the other pronunciation? I really want to meet someone who says choona


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have never heard the Choona pronunciation. That would just make me cringe, I'm such a nerd for that stuff haha


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

meowlerrz said:


> how exactly do you get the other pronunciation? I really want to meet someone who says choona



Come to England xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jay363 said:


> I have never heard the Choona pronunciation. That would just make me cringe, I'm such a nerd for that stuff haha



"Toona" sounds so cringey to me xD


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

i say toona


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 19, 2016)

I pronounce it like too-na


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 20, 2016)

umjammer brandi said:


> so natives to southeastern Virginia (USA) where i live sometimes break into this Virginia drawl--if you've ever heard robert e. lee in a historical fiction movie it's like that only not really that eloquent and something between southern and not.  so i hear people breaking into "toena"/"tewna" with tewn different from toon because i pronounce ew and oo differently because the stress is a little different even though they're a similar sound; that might because when i say some words i'm drawing from the northeast US side of my family and longtime friendships from the midwest and west coast so i've kinda "tv news anchored myself" in a way by picking up a more homogeneous american accent (except for having this ditzy voice) by hearing different ones regularly because i'll easily pick things up. though probably sometimes something virginia probably creeps back in, i'm not super sure.



I was born and raised in Southeastern VA and everyone I know says, "Too-nuh." Anyway, that was the longest run-on sentence I've ever seen in my life! LOL


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

haha- people with thick northeastern US accents say that initial "t" so forcefully that its close to a "d" sound-- like how you would say "d" when youre angrily scolding somebody "DO NOT- do- that- again," they really get the tip of tongue behind their teeth instead of roof of the mouth and it's reaaaal close to a Doo-na sound...

"aaaaay, I wanna doona fish syanwich.  fuggaddaboutit!"


----------

